# SoCaL BMW Malibu Meet Pictures 8/28/05



## phillyB///M3 (Aug 12, 2005)

Enjoy. :thumbup:

http://forums.bimmerforums.com/forum/showthread.php?t=406289&page=1&pp=25

;


----------



## phillyB///M3 (Aug 12, 2005)

*Next SoCaL Malibu meet....*
please post your interest and vote on a date.
http://forums.bimmerforums.com/forum/showthread.php?t=408096

Thank you
phill F. :thumbup:


----------



## someguy (Sep 2, 2005)

what rims are these?????I think I found what I want


----------



## DarkSide (Jun 28, 2005)

super nice pics dood.


----------



## phillyB///M3 (Aug 12, 2005)

*next Malibu meet 10/23/05... please join us* 

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=113148&highlight=Malibu+meet



someguy said:


> what rims are these?????I think I found what I want


MVR's 19"


----------



## phillyB///M3 (Aug 12, 2005)

*just a friendly reminder to those attending the next Malibu meet; date change has been posted: (10/30/05) just making sure everyone gets the word.  
http://forums.bimmerforums.com/forum/showthread.php?p=4997299#post4997299*


----------

